

IoT World: Separating Smart and Dumb Things - mtuncer
http://www.informationweek.com/software/enterprise-applications/iot-world-separating-smart-and-dumb-things/d/d-id/1320413

======
mtuncer
I liked the part

"The Internet of Things could easily become the Tyranny of Things. It's up to
us to make sure it's something better."

